# fostoria crappies



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

Does anyone know if the crappies are biting in fostoria #6. Thanks.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Sorry kind of a late reply to this but I just now noticed it. I've fished res. 6 3 xs this year and I have 1 crappie and no saugeyes to show for it. Fostoria has been pumping water into it every chance that they have had this spring and it has basically stayed muddy the entire time. Now with this heavy rain the last few days its getting even worse and now res 5 is muddying up also. My personal opinion on crappie fishing #6 is its not really worth it. Ya theres days where you can go out and catch 40 of em in short order, but of the 40 you might get 5 keepers that measure 9". The DNR can stick that 9" rule up thier.....well never mind.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Went out last night for a few hours in the rain. I caught maybe 5. Fished by the dock and the tower. Pretty even split between jig and bobber/minnow. 

What's the problem with the 9 inch rule? That could be a heck of a crappie fishery if we let the small ones grow.



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

That rule has been in place for I beleive 3 years now. The crappie fishing is the same now as what it was 4 years ago. The only difference now is I got to through those 8 15/16 inchers back. Having a reservoir thats overpopulated with crappies isn't going to increase their size. Its funny you can go to res. 5 and catch just as many crappies with an overall larger size to em and there's no size or bag limit.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'll agree I haven't seen much improvement. And if we don't see one this year then I'm definitely with you. I also agree that I catch a lot of 8 1/2 up to 9 that I would have kept before. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## marksha (May 16, 2012)

I would recommend circulating a petition to either A. Lowering the size limit of crappies in reservoir #6 to 8 inches, or B. Having a slot limit where you can keep 30 crappies/day between 8-9 inches, and throwing the rest back. Have this in place for 3 years, and you will see the size of crappies in #6 increasing.

Put the petition in sporting goods stores, bait shops, grocery stores, in and around Fostoria, including Tiffin and Findlay. I think if you get around 5,000 signatures that the ODNR will take notice.

I fish #6 in the summer when I am home, and have caught many crappies in a day, but like you said, most were too small by 1/2 to 1/6 of an inch so back they went.


----------



## Cat-goes-meoWWW (Mar 10, 2013)

Drove out by number 5 the other night and saw a few people bring a few in. The boat dock is not in the water yet so that sucks. I will be going as soon as they put it in at both 5 and 6 to see what is going on. Have done real well in the past spider rigging off the bow for the crappies at both 5 and 6.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Cat-goes-meoWWW said:


> Drove out by number 5 the other night and saw a few people bring a few in. The boat dock is not in the water yet so that sucks. I will be going as soon as they put it in at both 5 and 6 to see what is going on. Have done real well in the past spider rigging off the bow for the crappies at both 5 and 6.


I think your the guy I seen keeping all those dinks before. I Bet you cant wait


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Cat-goes-meoWWW said:


> Drove out by number 5 the other night and saw a few people bring a few in. The boat dock is not in the water yet so that sucks. I will be going as soon as they put it in at both 5 and 6 to see what is going on. Have done real well in the past spider rigging off the bow for the crappies at both 5 and 6.


The boat dock is in at res.5. Its been in for about a week now. The water is chocolate milk right now though. Tried casting for crappies and saugeyes a couple evenings ago for an hour or so before dark and never had a bite. Hopefully it'll clear up and the weather will staighten out fairly soon.


----------



## Cat-goes-meoWWW (Mar 10, 2013)

Redhunter1012 said:


> I think your the guy I seen keeping all those dinks before. I Bet you cant wait



You know it bud, I will have to take ya out and show ya what a Turkish snow-cone is all about


----------



## Cat-goes-meoWWW (Mar 10, 2013)

ErieEye said:


> The boat dock is in at res.5. Its been in for about a week now. The water is chocolate milk right now though. Tried casting for crappies and saugeyes a couple evenings ago for an hour or so before dark and never had a bite. Hopefully it'll clear up and the weather will staighten out fairly soon.


Ya I agree with ya, I want to get out with the boat, but with the clarity being so crappy just don't really seem worth it yet.If I start hitting good I will let ya know.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Redhunter1012 said:


> I think your the guy I seen keeping all those dinks before. I Bet you cant wait


I was over there at one of them, don't know what the numbers are, a coupe of weeks ago, and this guy was keeping every 5-7" fish he pulled up. I bet he kept 40 of them. I caught 30 or so myself and every one of them went back in. I don't see the point of keeping fish you can barely get a fillet off from.


----------

